# Melamine



## snakeprincess (Jul 27, 2013)

Do I use MDF or Particleboard Melamine for enclosures?:?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 27, 2013)

Either will work. Mdf is heavier and more expensive. I just use the chipboard melamine with a timber yard (not bunnings), all cuts are perfect and i get great service.

A cabinet maker (possibly if cutting his own sheets) can cut your boards and edge it aswell, this will save a lot of time as they have the right tools to be cost effective.


Rick


----------



## snakeprincess (Jul 27, 2013)

Why not from Bunnings is something wrong with it? Thanks for the help


----------



## Snowman (Jul 27, 2013)

I whittle all of mine out of a single piece of jarrah.


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 27, 2013)

i never use mdf, any moisture and it's ruined. The laminated particle board is much better and stronger imo


----------



## Pitttownboy (Jul 27, 2013)

Use plywood that way its superstrong and easily painted or stained and its waterproof to a higher degree. Its less likely to chip when screwing or nailing together and any extra cost is worth it due to its reliability


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 27, 2013)

snakeprincess said:


> Why not from Bunnings is something wrong with it? Thanks for the help



Dont use bunnings because half the time they stuff the cuts, 5-10mm at on some panels.


Rick


----------



## RedFox (Jul 27, 2013)

I use the bunnings stuff but I always carry a measuring tape and I lay them flat on the floor to check for warping. After getting them to cut a couple of sheets for me and getting some really off measurements I now cut my own.


----------



## BIGBANG (Jul 27, 2013)

Go to a cabinet makers, ask for HMR malimine, it is moisture resistant same stuff kitchens are meant to be made of. It's all I use.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 27, 2013)

BIGBANG said:


> Go to a cabinet makers, ask for HMR malimine, it is moisture resistant same stuff kitchens are meant to be made of. It's all I use.



HMR is just MDF based Melamine isn't it?


Rick


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Jul 28, 2013)

Have you seen what happens to particle board when it's been wet ? I'd never use it for ANYTHING.

Melamine is not much better.

Better off using plywood.


----------



## BIGBANG (Jul 28, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> HMR is just MDF based Melamine isn't it?
> 
> 
> Rick


No! MDF is Medium Density Fibre board, it is made my turning timber into tiny little fibres then sticking them all back together with urea famaldihyde (spelling) and has no moisture resistance what so ever, HMR particle board is like the treated pine of particle board, it is treated and stands for High Moisture Resistance it will still swell if stood in water but will not swell in a reptile cage from humidity or spills.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 28, 2013)

BIGBANG said:


> No! MDF is Medium Density Fibre board, it is made my turning timber into tiny little fibres then sticking them all back together with urea famaldihyde (spelling) and has no moisture resistance what so ever, HMR particle board is like the treated pine of particle board, it is treated and stands for High Moisture Resistance it will still swell if stood in water but will not swell in a reptile cage from humidity or spills.



Ah yep. The plywood based melamine, knew I had it mistake. Does the melamine coating not withstand high humidity even when properly sealed? I don't have any high humidity species yet so highest I had mine was around 60% and had not issues so far.


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 28, 2013)

Snowman said:


> I whittle all of mine out of a single piece of jarrah.


Does that only make whittle enclosures.


----------



## BIGBANG (Jul 28, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Ah yep. The plywood based melamine, knew I had it mistake. Does the melamine coating not withstand high humidity even when properly sealed? I don't have any high humidity species yet so highest I had mine was around 60% and had not issues so far.


HMR melamine is not plywood either it is chipboard, but the chips when processed are treated, if you put normal chip board and hmr together you will see the difference, HMR has green chips instead of normal timber coloured chips, MDF melamine has an extremely thin layer of melamine which is very easily penetrated by moisture and MDF absorbes it like a sponge and when wet it swells very easily.


----------



## snakeprincess (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok so I want to make black enclosures....someone just tell me what to tell the guys I need so I don't look like a idiot please lol


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 28, 2013)

snakeprincess said:


> Ok so I want to make black enclosures....someone just tell me what to tell the guys I need so I don't look like a idiot please lol



Bunnings don't stock black. Black I think is around $70 which is around double that of white. Just ask for black 16mm melamine, choose chipboard/MDF/HMR depending on your budget (chipboard being the cheapest and HMR being most expensive).


Rick


----------



## Snowman (Jul 28, 2013)

Bunnings melamine is fine to use as long as you seal the joins etc. I've had enclosures for ages built from it with no problems. I've painted it black before and it worked ok.


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 28, 2013)

I have just finished reading through this thread after putting together a new vivarium for our 7 yr old bredli. It is a commercial one, and made from mdf/melamine. Am I likely to have any problems?


----------



## Snowman (Jul 28, 2013)

pinefamily said:


> I have just finished reading through this thread after putting together a new vivarium for our 7 yr old bredli. It is a commercial one, and made from mdf/melamine. Am I likely to have any problems?


Nope no problems. If you have time up your sleeve before an animal goes in (two weeks say). Then I would run a bead of aquarium silicone around the inside edges to stop any moisture ever getting in between the joins.


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 28, 2013)

OK, thanks for that.


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 28, 2013)

What about roof and gutter sealant? Should be the same?


----------



## Snowman (Jul 28, 2013)

pinefamily said:


> What about roof and gutter sealant? Should be the same?


I'm not sure. I just use aquarium grade because I figure if it is safe for fish it should be fine for reptiles.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 28, 2013)

pinefamily said:


> What about roof and gutter sealant? Should be the same?



Yes. Any 100% silicone that is safe for drinking water will be fine if not submerged 24/7. Avoid any with mould or mildew inhibitors.


Rick


----------



## Flexxx (Jul 29, 2013)

I use melamine for enclosures and I get it from bunnings but I buy it in 2400x1200x16 sheets and cut it myself. I buy white because its all they have due to cost, for the price of black may as well get marine grade ply. And if you run a bead of aquarium grade silicone around the joins like snowman said it keeps the moisture out


----------



## NicG (Jul 29, 2013)

snakeprincess said:


> Ok so I want to make black enclosures....someone just tell me what to tell the guys I need so I don't look like a idiot please lol



Try black Formply. It's available from Bunnings, water-resistant and you can use water-based enamel paint to see the edges. The only thing is that they won't cut for you, but a coarse jigsaw works fine.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/formply-construction-206460/ - This is my first time using it, but it won't be the last. Definitely superior to melamine in every way (so far).


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 29, 2013)

NicG said:


> Try black Formply. It's available from Bunnings, water-resistant and you can use water-based enamel paint to see the edges. The only thing is that they won't cut for you, but a coarse jigsaw works fine.
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/formply-construction-206460/ - This is my first time using it, but it won't be the last. Definitely superior to melamine in every way (so far).



Not sure about it being superior in appearance. May as well just get a roll of contact an put on on a sheet of ply.... It has such a horid finish.


Rick


----------



## snakeprincess (Jul 29, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Bunnings melamine is fine to use as long as you seal the joins etc. I've had enclosures for ages built from it with no problems. I've painted it black before and it worked ok.
> View attachment 294104
> View attachment 294105



What type of paint did you use?


----------



## Snowman (Jul 29, 2013)

Can't remember to be honest. It was meant for painting melamine. I did stick clear Perspex on the inside to make cleaning easier and avoid scratching the paint. Since then I don't do black enclosures. I find the mirror effect too annoying when the lights are off inside the viv.


----------



## hunterschamps (Jul 29, 2013)

I used cabinet making HMR melamine, all cut by the cabinet makers and put together by them too. Had 2 enclosures done for $220 all i had to do was buy glass, light fittings and head cords! HMR Stuff is great because it is exactly that, High Moisture Resistant so if you do happen to spill water, there is no major effect on the board, same as what you'd find in any kitchen these days


----------



## Joemal (Jul 29, 2013)

Always used Bunnings hmr Melamine and never had any problems with it .


----------

